# تعلم كيف تكتب تقرير يومى وشهرى



## الفقير لله طارق (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
اليوم جايب ليكم نموذجين للتقرير اليومى والشهرى عسى ان ينفع الله بها احد الاخوة


بس بالله عليك قبل ان تحمل الملفات لاتنس الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله فهذا هو اجرى منك

وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abosalah1 (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اله كل خير فعلا انا كنت محتاج اشكال التقارير


----------



## eng.jaser (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## شاهد بدر (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع مفيد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك



.........................


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng abdallah (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ...... تحياتي


----------



## ابونهى (19 أبريل 2009)

الله يرزقك مرافقة النبي


----------



## محسن ليبيا (19 أبريل 2009)

*طرابلس ليبيا*

شكرا لك اخي طارق على هذه التقارير ورحم الله والديك


----------



## master4san (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا...........


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.al_tamimi (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أبريل 2009)

ملفات مهمة وممتازة بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (20 أبريل 2009)

اخوانى هذا من قليل ما استفد من هذا الملتقى ولكن لا تنسوا تقيم الموضوع

وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## صدام العرب (21 أبريل 2009)

اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه على شغلك إنتا


----------



## ابونمه (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الداريين


----------



## حسين الصغير (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله لك وفيك وياريت تستمر على كدا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## حســين (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير 
دمت بود


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه وما قصرت


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 يونيو 2009)

يعطيكم الف عافيه وتسلم


----------



## شادي يس (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس حسن (21 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م المترقب (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للمجهود وهناك مزيد من التطوير فانطلق للافضل


----------



## sima (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## basem.malek (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (7 يوليو 2009)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمزهههههه (8 يوليو 2009)

ربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا يزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدك


----------



## hassanaki (8 يوليو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## juwan (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## Mostafa_Elmasry (8 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وفى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله*​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل الخير .........


----------



## م.عبد (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على الملفات القيمه


----------



## mdsayed (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس_معمارى (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكورا اخى جزاك الله خير


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (10 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور على هذه المعلومات جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 يوليو 2009)

صلى الله عليه وسلم
جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم

موضوع مهم جدا واشكرك


----------



## odwan (14 يوليو 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وحفظك
مع فائق تقديري وإحترامي


----------



## مهندس تحت الانشاء (6 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## al7usam7 (29 أبريل 2010)

جُزيت خيرا من الله


----------



## mohammad choghari (29 أبريل 2010)

thx a lott


----------



## محمد دهشورى (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hemaxplode (29 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهلة وصحبة وسلم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس طارق 
جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## احمد_سلوم (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل حسين1 (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله في جهدك المبذول


----------



## fady-z (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا حبيب


----------



## محمد عبده مصطفي (2 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد


----------



## taha aref (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك كل خير


----------



## وائل أبو عمر (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبورك فيك


----------



## jirar (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer.medo43 (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م الجراني (15 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## waleedale (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذا التقرير


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (15 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا...........*​


----------



## krypton (15 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم 
وبارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم 
انك حميد مجيد

مشكور اخي على الجهد المفيد


----------



## eng_rehab (16 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مالك دحام عذير (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز طارق مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح الدائم


----------



## alidear44r (16 يونيو 2010)




----------



## master4san (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mousad1210 (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع مفيد


----------



## amrelsayed (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الهواري (17 يونيو 2010)

تسلم وكل اللي خريج هندسه الزقازيق بيحب الماده بتاعه التقارير عشان خاطر د / طلعت عويس


----------



## ابو الأمين (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد حكور (30 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## taha aref (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدهارون (30 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## العضوالذهبي (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## myada1 (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ST.ENG (1 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

عمي انت ورده
اشكرك على التقارير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز ......... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kingcomputer (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اللهم صلي على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين


----------



## doha_4all (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد نابليون (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابورنيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع مفيد


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## bagatogato (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اّله و صحبه اجمعين و النبيين و المرسلين و من سار على هديهم الى يوم الدين


----------



## RD_GAD (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا وصلى اللة على محمد والة وصحبة وسلم


----------



## shamall77 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا
وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد تسليما كثيرااااااااااااا


----------



## nezarsoumaia (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد و آله و صحبه *​


----------



## بن سيف (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حائل نت (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الجميل وعسى الله ان ينفع بهما


----------



## حاتم حسنى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خبير الاردن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد الف صلاة


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mghcivil (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرعلى الافادة.


----------



## khezzari (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و في عملك


----------



## Jamal (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (5 فبراير 2011)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## sherifmadkor (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى فى الله


----------



## eng.noor78 (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير...........


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## shrek (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haedar alrobae (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور ....................


----------



## asd_eng (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بيك ومشكور عالموضوع


----------



## عصام صايغ (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاجس اليمن (5 فبراير 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووورر


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (6 فبراير 2011)

ايه الجمال ده يا هندسة ويكتر من امثالك


----------



## املاك (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed bak (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gaper (3 يناير 2012)

بصيثقابثصب


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (3 يناير 2012)

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم


----------



## علماب (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك . وفتح عليك


----------



## الابن الصغير (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا انت ووالديك


----------



## محمد مسعد مصر (4 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## سعيد معمل (4 يناير 2012)

*اللهم صلى على محمد النبى وأزواجه أمهات المؤمنين وذريته وال بيته كما صليت على ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

جزاكم الله خبرا


----------



## اوغاريت (4 يناير 2012)

اللهم صلي على محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## syrabty (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل حير


----------



## سندريلا الشام (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا كتييييييييير


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## elec.eng.hms (22 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير​


----------



## حسن احمد (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## karima mea (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Do It (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ......


----------

